# Bro n' Sis



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

This is for Sizzlea89, and to show off some mice that I'm proud of.  These are Himi's from siamese X PEW breeding. They have quite good type in my opinion, keeping in mind that they are F1 of pet shop mice. These two will be bred hopefully on 4/8/2013, then Kira will be 3 months.

TWM's Kira 
























Kira has good ears and a great tail base, she is also a decent size, around 45g. This doe is so sweet and I'm hoping she will make a good mother, too; she has been getting some practice by nannying for my other does litter.

TWM's Stanley 
























He has a good masculine head, but his type isn't quite as good as Kira's; he's a bit chubby, too.

Enjoy!!


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

Kira is beautiful :love1


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Such a gorgeous couple! <3


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks, I hope there litter goes better than Stanley's last litter. He was bred to a himi, and she got pregnant, them got skinny and rough looking; no babies were ever seen, just from the general pregnancy look, then to skinny and bad looking. She was put down, poor girl.


----------

